# How to cycle Prop/ Test E/ Deca



## Mark_j (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi guys, il be starting my cycle in Jan.

Im having trouble trying to figure out what the best way to pin is.

The cycle below is:

1-4 -   100mg Prop EOD
1-14 - 750mg Test E EW
1-12 - 450mg Deca EW

So just looking for some advice on the best way to pin this cycle as the first 4 weeks are confusing me on how to divide it up..do i pin the full amount of test and deca on a day i dont do prop etc etc

Thanks


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 7, 2011)

Keep everything 12 weeks.The prop for the first 4 weeks and time the test e kicks in you stop the prop.


----------



## Mark_j (Dec 7, 2011)

aminoman74 said:


> Keep everything 12 weeks.The prop for the first 4 weeks and time the test e kicks in you stop the prop.


 
Already decided the cycle, im running Test an extra 2 weeks than the Deca.

Just need suggestions how to pin it all lol

What about pinning 350mg Test prop a week ( 1 jab ) for first 4 weeks?

Would that still have the same effect as pinning EOD


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 7, 2011)

mark_j said:


> already decided the cycle, im running test an extra 2 weeks than the deca.
> 
> Just need suggestions how to pin it all lol
> 
> ...


 

no


----------



## Mark_j (Dec 7, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> no


 
Can you explain why etc?


----------



## GMO (Dec 7, 2011)

Because of the short ester propionate, it needs to be injected eod for stable blood levels.  The enanthate and deca can be pinned 2x/wk, but not the prop.


----------



## Mark_j (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah for blood stable reasons, thanks!

Still looking for advice on how i should pin all the amounts throughout the week


----------



## aja44 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mark_j said:


> Already decided the cycle, im running Test an extra 2 weeks than the Deca.
> 
> Just need suggestions how to pin it all lol
> 
> ...



Do some research into the half life of Prop and you will have your answer


----------



## Mark_j (Dec 7, 2011)

aja44 said:


> Do some research into the half life of Prop and you will have your answer


 
I did


----------



## GMO (Dec 7, 2011)

Mark_j said:


> Ah for blood stable reasons, thanks!
> 
> Still looking for advice on how i should pin all the amounts throughout the week



M - Prop/Enanthate/Deca
W - Prop
F - Prop/Enanthate/Deca


----------



## aja44 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mark_j said:


> Ah for blood stable reasons, thanks!
> 
> Still looking for advice on how i should pin all the amounts throughout the week



Pin the Prop at 100mg EOD for 4 weeks
Not knowing the mg/ml of your test and deca, I would say pin half of what you plan to run for the week every Monday and Thursday.

What ancillaries you have for the cycle and your planned PCT?


----------



## aja44 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mark_j said:


> I did



then you would know you cannot pin Prop once per week


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 7, 2011)

Stats?
Age?
Weight?
Height?
Bodyfat?
Boner size?
Cycle experience?


----------



## Mark_j (Dec 7, 2011)

aja44 said:


> Pin the Prop at 100mg EOD for 4 weeks
> Not knowing the mg/ml of your test and deca, I would say pin half of what you plan to run for the week every Monday and Thursday.
> 
> What ancillaries you have for the cycle and your planned PCT?


 
Im using ROHM PCT Caps

I have Nolva and an AI on hand incase of gyno..

The test and deca are both 300mg per ml


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 7, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> Stats?
> Age?
> Weight?
> Height?
> ...


 ...


----------



## aja44 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mark_j said:


> Im using ROHM PCT Caps
> 
> I have Nolva and an AI on hand incase of gyno..
> 
> The test and deca are both 300mg per ml



What AI do you have?  AI should be run throughout your cycle to control your Estrogen, not in case of gyno.  The Nolva you can hold for that purpose.

You will also run your AI during the 4 weeks of PCT to help with estrogen rebound.


----------



## Mark_j (Dec 7, 2011)

Am 21, 12.5 stone and about 10% BF
5 ft 9 
Just over 7 inch mate you want a shot?

Cycle exp - 1st - 4 weeks D-bol
                2nd - 12 weeks 500mg Test EW
                3rd -  4 weeks d-bol + 750mg Test EW


----------



## Mark_j (Dec 7, 2011)

aja44 said:


> What AI do you have? AI should be run throughout your cycle to control your Estrogen, not in case of gyno. The Nolva you can hold for that purpose.
> 
> You will also run your AI during the 4 weeks of PCT to help with estrogen rebound.


 
Yeah i am mate, running half tab Arimidex EOD
If i feel too bloated etc i will up etc


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 7, 2011)

21............ 4th cycle............. You should be a monster. 

You need to take two steps back. But do what you must, run your cycle, end up looking the same as now in 6 months. Fuck up your growth plates some more and hopefully you can't produce children... 1 less English boy in a bannana hammock


----------



## Mark_j (Dec 7, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> 21............ 4th cycle............. You should be a monster.
> 
> You need to take two steps back. But do what you must, run your cycle, end up looking the same as now in 6 months. Fuck up your growth plates some more and hopefully you can't produce children... 1 less English boy in a bannana hammock


 
Growth plates are stopped anyway, but yeah i came here for advice on my current cycle.


----------



## Jockstudfl10 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mark_j said:


> Hi guys, il be starting my cycle in Jan.
> 
> Im having trouble trying to figure out what the best way to pin is.
> 
> ...


why would u stop the prop when you start the e?


----------



## Mark_j (Dec 7, 2011)

Jockstudfl10 said:


> why would u stop the prop when you start the e?


 
Front loading it mate


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 15, 2011)

what a fucking idiot...


----------



## joedel (Dec 15, 2011)

4 week test dbol cycle?

this one looks a little better planned out tho, make sure u have some AI and a good pct planned out....


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 15, 2011)

You've done 3 cycles and your asking newbie questions about a cycle? It's really not that hard to figure out how to split up when to pin. I think you should do some more research on what your injecting into your body from the sounds of it you don't know what your doing and you have very little knowledge of the steroids you are wanting to use.


----------



## boss (Dec 16, 2011)

Don't forget prop works best if you inject it into you penis.


----------



## grotto72 (Dec 16, 2011)

12.5 stone? thats not much even at ur height and after a few cycles. eat more before doing another cycle, 14stones.


----------



## lucky_slevin (Dec 16, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> 21............ 4th cycle............. You should be a monster.
> 
> You need to take two steps back. But do what you must, run your cycle, end up looking the same as now in 6 months. Fuck up your growth plates some more and hopefully you can't produce children... 1 less English boy in a bannana hammock



I've never ever chimed in when newbs have asked about how to properly take there "proposed" cycle but this one had me on the F'ing ground!! This post was so funny I think I almost pissed myself... 
I'm sorry OP I've been in your shoes before but to be honest listen to these guys because they know what there all talking about... Especially GMO... If I were you I'd thank everyone for being so grateful take GMO's advise and run with it... Thats my opinion though..


----------



## HtownN00b (Mar 29, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but you should have just been finishing up this cycle..or maybe you finished pct like 3-4 weeks ago? anyway I am currently running Test-E 300mg/ml Nandrolone 300mg/ml with a Prop kick (i am using 100mg/ml of test-p) I am just barely moving into my third week and its only my second cycle ever..what were your results?


----------



## aja44 (Mar 29, 2012)

boss said:


> Don't forget prop works best if you inject it into you penis.



+1  - This if fucken classic!!!!


----------



## Goldenera (Mar 31, 2012)

GMO said:


> M - Prop/Enanthate/Deca
> W - Prop
> F - Prop/Enanthate/Deca



this for the win


----------

